# Funny Story of how to do a break up after cheating



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Yahoo! Shine - Women's Lifestyle | Healthy Living and Fashion Blogs


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL
here it is


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

Pure awesomeness !!!!


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

pwnd


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

I Cheated Now What - Kristen Stewart What To Do If You Cheated - Cosmopolitan

Utterly despicable article


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

warlock07 said:


> I Cheated Now What - Kristen Stewart What To Do If You Cheated - Cosmopolitan
> 
> Utterly despicable article


*Say You're Sorry*
Even if you've covered your tracks, your man could discover your indiscretion. Assuming you still want to be with him, your best bet is to say how sorry you are, swear it'll never happen again, and beg for his forgiveness. Now is not the time to get into the reasons why you did it. "*Wait a couple weeks before airing your grievances,*" says Weiner. "He needs time to process the betrayal without being confronted with *the mistakes he's made.*"

FVCK OFF!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

azteca1986 said:


> *Say You're Sorry*
> Even if you've covered your tracks, your man could discover your indiscretion. Assuming you still want to be with him, your best bet is to say how sorry you are, swear it'll never happen again, and beg for his forgiveness. Now is not the time to get into the reasons why you did it. "*Wait a couple weeks before airing your grievances,*" says Weiner. "He needs time to process the betrayal without being confronted with *the mistakes he's made.*"
> 
> FVCK OFF!


I feel angry. That is crass and wrong
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> I feel angry. That is crass and wrong


The comments on the 'article' restore your faith in humanity:

As someone who loves to read Cosmo, I am SO disappointed, ashamed, disgusted with this article. Cheat on a guy, expect to get dumped. I don't care how gorgeous the woman is, when she cheats, she becomes ugly. And "examine why you did it and what HE could change?" Woah, woah, woah, now. This whole article is assuming that there is a problem "with the relationship" meaning there's a problem with "him." No. Just... NO. If you're cheating on your boyfriend, there is something seriously wrong with you and you need to re-examine YOURSELF. Not your relationship, because it was YOU cheating. 

I am just so disgusted, Cosmo. Why bother buying your magazines?

------------

This is possibly the stupidest thing I've ever read. I love cosmo, but advising dishonesty? Really? Um, no thanks...
IF you have the audacity to cheat, have the balls to own up to your mistakes!

------------

Worst advice that I have ever heard in my life.

------------

So it's understandable if a girl cheats, but when a guy does it it's not? Cheating's never okay, and it most certainly never just "happens". Awful advice, Cosmo.

------------

As soon as I read this I went to comment on what horrifyingly awful advice this is, and I'm so glad to see that I'm not the only one. I don't exactly expect Pulitzer-quality material from Cosmo, but this is just blatant stupidity. Every article from this magazine about a man cheating says to dump his ass (UNLESS he's honest about it), but if a woman cheats, it's "oh well, it happens, just don't say anything and it's cool"? A woman cheating is just as bad as a man cheating and dishonesty is the last thing that should be advised as being acceptable.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Wonder if the first article is real or not. No real names.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Dad&Hubby said:


> Yahoo! Shine - Women's Lifestyle | Healthy Living and Fashion Blogs


Now that is something I would do, if I had the creativity.


----------

